# P226 and holstering



## piffin (Mar 21, 2010)

Howdy,
I'm new here, and new to semi-autos. My handgun has always been a SW 357 model 28,

I did some research, took some recommendations, tried out a few, and found the p226 to my liking, so I have it now - in 357sig, and on backorder a conversion kit for the .22 barrel.
Haven't shot the darn thing yet - gotta hang my head in shame - but I came down with dfood poisoning the day I got her home, and it's been raining ever since. Yah, I know, I'm a wimpy old fahrt.

been thinking on holsters. No place I can go handle them to try out close by, so it'll be a bit of a shot in the dark.

I favor cross draw, and live in a damp climate, so O am looking at the fobus 360 roto. That way I can carry comfortable cross draw, but for some ranges where cross draw is verbotten, I can adjust around to strong side carry.

That's the theory anyways. 
Fire away - I'm here to learn.

PFN


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Man, what's up with the Fobus threads today?

DON'T BUT A FOBUS ROTO PADDLE! They are crap, mine failed drastically, the body came loose from the paddle and "roto'd" 180 degrees and dumped my gun on the floor of the mall.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a Blackhawk SERPA that is adjustable. I use it with my P228 but it fits my P226 and P220 without any problems. Belt OR paddle mounting comes with and you can switch it back and forth in a couple of minutes with a screwdriver. I use mine at 4-4:30 with a slight forward cant, but you can easily set it up and place it for cross draw if you like. Positive locking mechanism will prevent your gun from ever dropping out and the relese places your trigger finger in a position to be properly "indexed".

In case you haven't yet, I would thoroughly clean your gun AND the mags before reassembling themand lubing them up PRIOR to your first range trip. Many do not and wonder why they have feed or ejection problems out of the box. The shipping/packing grease is very tacky and gets worse when exposed to heat and friction during cycling. Cleant the stuff out and lube it up and you should have a good time


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The Serpa and regular CQC have multiple attachment points, those being multiple screws that mount the holster to the paddle or belt attachment, the Fobus only has one single screw, or rather my model only had one single screw, they may have changed it.

The Blackhawk product is far better IMHO although I am not sold on the Serpa the CQC would be on my short list for an adjustable holster that I would wear cross draw and/or strong side, actually once Iowa goes shall issue without any of the silly restrictions I'll probably use the CQC as a driving holster.


----------



## piffin (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks, guys, I hadn't heard of the serpa - will take a look see. one reason I hesitated on the Fobus is the very low price and I know you usually get what you pay for.

I have already cleaned and oiled the gun, field stripping it a dozen times to get familiar with it, but had not thought of doing same with the new magazines


----------

